# Jack and Flip together.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can hardly ever get a pic of them both together. 

Jack looks so good since he has been on raw.
He used to be more pink in spots than white, always scratching and licking his ears and paws, and his eyes were constantly goobery. 

Yay!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What good boys! I think you may need a new dog bed.....


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL because it is looking a little flat, or because Flip likes to use the floor as a pillow? Hehehe


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

How cute!! Jack looks pi$$ed that he has to share, and Flip looks like he happy to have gotten most of himself on the pillow. Love it!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> How cute!! Jack looks pi$$ed that he has to share, and Flip looks like he happy to have gotten most of himself on the pillow. Love it!


That pretty much sums them up.

Flip loves to share, Jack thinks Flip is a giant PITA!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! Love it! I love Flips choice of pillow....so soft and comfy....ah, wait...the floor??? LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

They look so cute together!!!!! Aspen does the same thing as Flip. Body and butt on the bed, and head on the floor...and he's got a HUGE bed LOL!!!

ETA: Or sometimes just butt on the bed and everything else on the ground!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Cute, Uno does the same thing, body on bed, head on floor.. not sure why.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Very cute looking dogs! Savannah, my shepherd mix, always does the "body on floor head on pillow" thing. Total opposite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

This is what I meant:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Cute, Uno does the same thing, body on bed, head on floor.. not sure why.


So does Frodo!


----------

